# Westide Barbell Routine -- Louis Simmons



## ArnoldSchwarz81 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey ya'll.  My name is Arnold, not Schwarzenegger obviously.  I'm looking to get my lifting routine critiqued.  I'm based out of Missouri and have not found a powerlifting gym, so I am forced to use a regular gym by my house.

here is my routine:
*WEEKS 1 + 2 


ME Squat/Dead

Squat -- 1x3 as many sets until it feels relatively "heavy"
-- 1x1 for 4 sets between 90-100% of 1RM attempting to hit it

SLDL -- 4x8-10
B/O Rows -- 4x8-10
Inc Ab Crunches -- 4x8-12

ME Bench

Flat Bench -- 1x3
-- 1x1

CB Bench -- 4x6-8
Pushdown -- 4x8-10
Front Raise -- 4x10
WG Pull-Downs 4x8
BB Curl -- 3x8

DE Squat

Box Squat -- 12x2 with 50% of 1RM
Good Mornings -- 4x10
Side Bends -- 4x10
Static Holds -- 3 x As many seconds as possible

DE Bench

Bench -- 8x3 with 60% of 1RM
JM Prss -- 4x10
Pushdown -- 4x10
WG Pull-Downs -- 4x10
DB Curls -- 3x10

WEEK 3 

ME Squat/Dead

Deadlift -- 1x3
-- 1x1

Glute/Ham Raise -- 4x8-10
WG Chins -- 4x10
Inc. Abs -- 4x10






ME Bench

Same as weeks 1&2

* Same goes for DE Bench/Squat

WEEK 4 + 5 

ME Squat/Deadlift 

Good Morning -- 1x3
-- 1x1

Reverse Hypers -- 4x12
Seated Rows -- 4x10
Inc. Abs -- 4x12

ME Bench 

Floor Press -- 1x3
-- 1x1

JM Press -- 4x6
Pushdown -- 4x10
Side Raises -- 4x10
CG Pulldowns -- 4x8
Reverse Curls -- 3x8

DE Squats/Deadlift 

Week 4 -- Squats -- 12x2 @ 57.5% of 1RM
Week 5 -- Squats -- 12x2 @ 60% of 1RM

SLDL -- 4x8-10
BB Shrugs -- 3x10
1 Legged Squats -- 4x10 ( each leg )

DE Bench 

Bench -- 8x3 @ 60% of 1RM
Skull Crushes -- 4x10
Plate Raises -- 4x10
Hammer Curls -- 3x8

WEEK 6

* SAME AS WEEK 3 (Repeat)

Week 7 + 8

ME Squat/Deadlift 

Box Squats -- 1x3
-- 1x1

SLDL -- 4x6-8
B/O Rows -- 4x6-8
Inc. Abs with medicine Ball -- 4x8-10



ME Bench 

Board Press or Incline (depends on equipment) -- 1x3
-- 1x1

CG Bench -- 4x10
Push Down -- 4x10
Front Raise (DB's) -- 4x10
WG Pulldowns -- 4x8
BB Curls -- 4x8

DE Squat/Deadlift as well as DE Bench 

* REPEAT WEEK 1 + 2

WEEK 9

* REPEAT WEEK 3

*


----------



## ArnoldSchwarz81 (Sep 28, 2004)

ps...i just realized my gym doesnt have anyting for glut/hams or rev. hypers...any substitutions as well would be appreciate?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, by defining a set routine like that, you're defeating what Westside is all about.

Let's use Sq/DL day as our example. If you're deadlifting, and as you approach your 1RM you notice your hips are firing straight up and your basically stiff-legging the rep, you know your lower back is your weakness. You gear the accessory work around that weakness. Maybe do some Good AMs (sets of 3 and no more than that, mind you) for accessory work. Likewise you can do hyperextensions. Lots of commercial gyms have what I call "reverse situp machines" for your lower back. After giving the weakness a solid (and first) effort, you can continue with some hamstrings and whatever else you choose to work on your Sq/DL days.

The key is variety. Always variety and always training what's weak. Best of luck, and I'm happy to help.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

Feel free to IM or PM me between 9am-6pm pacific time with real specific questions if you don't understand what I'm saying here.


----------



## JoeR. (Sep 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Well, by defining a set routine like that, you're defeating what Westside is all about.
> 
> I call "reverse situp machines" for your lower back.




hyperextentions?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

No, hypers tend to hit your glutes really hard but not your lower back as much. There are machines at commercial gyms where you sit down like an ab crunch machine, but you lean backwards. I wish I knew the names.


----------



## ArnoldSchwarz81 (Sep 29, 2004)

SNF i know the machine ur talkinga bout we have that.  However, I will start an online journal.  what do you think of routines that have a 3 day a week routine where you max out on day one for lets say chest while doing dynamic effort for squat afterwards...deadlifting on day two and then reversing day one on day three?  Or should i just stick to WESTSIDE?>


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

> Well, by defining a set routine like that, you're defeating what Westside is all about.
> 
> Let's use Sq/DL day as our example. If you're deadlifting, and as you approach your 1RM you notice your hips are firing straight up and your basically stiff-legging the rep, you know your lower back is your weakness. You gear the accessory work around that weakness.



my thoughts exactly.. btw I think the little ab machine your referring to is a roman chair, correct me if I am wrong. I improvise and use that for my reverse hypers, it gets the job done. as for eth routine, I think more core training shuold be in the mix personally, but then again like SNF said, you really need to determine where your weakness are and focus your training on getting those up to par


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> No, hypers tend to hit your glutes really hard but not your lower back as much. There are machines at commercial gyms where you sit down like an ab crunch machine, but you lean backwards. I wish I knew the names.



You mean where the pad is behind your back?  They call that a hyperextension machine.  I think because your knees are bent there is less emphasis on you glutes and hams, though.  I guess that is what you are wanting.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah that's probably it. I never knew what they were called.


----------



## ArnoldSchwarz81 (Sep 29, 2004)

How do i determine my weakness's and what do you mean by core exercises..pardon my ignorance


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 29, 2004)

Core exercises are abs and lower back stuff.

You identify weaknesses when you lift. Here are a couple examples:

1) on bench the bar always freezes about 5" up from your chest. your weakness is 5" off your chest on bench.
2) if you're squatting and your hips are coming up too fast, you have a lower back weak spot.

Basically, when you miss a lift, or almost miss a lift, say where you missed or almost missed. And someone will point out your weakness. Eventually you'll learn to identify them yourself.


----------



## pmech (Sep 29, 2004)

Unfortunately for those of who are strapped into a environment with people who know jack about form or looking for weak spots it is alot harder. But you are right, as you work on the core movements you start recognizing where your weaker spots are, mine are the abs right now. I hate ab work


----------



## ArnoldSchwarz81 (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks for the advice guys...i talked to SNF and i have a general idea that my weak spots are at the lower portion of lifts in bench/dead/squat...so here i reworked the routine...and after the first two or three weeks i'll be able to tailor it again after assessing the "damage".  Let me know how this looks overall and volume wise, thanks gents.  Everything in bold/italics is what was added/changed etc....thanks.

*WESTSIDE TRAINING*​ 




*WEEKS 1 + 2      *


*ME Squat/Deadlift*

Squat -- 1x3 as many sets until it feels relatively "heavy"
         -- 1x1 for 4 sets between 90-100% of 1RM attempting to hit it

SLDL -- 4x8-10
B/O Rows -- 4x8-10
Inc Ab Crunches -- 4x8-12

*ME Bench*

Flat Bench -- 1x3
                -- 1x1

CB Bench -- 4x6-8
_*Military Press -- 4x8-10*_
Front Raise -- 4x10
WG Pull-Downs ???- 4x8
BB Curl -- 4x8

*DE Squat/Deadlift*

Box Squat -- 12x2 with 50% of 1RM on week 1
_*52.5% of 1RM on week 2*_
Good Mornings -- 4x10
Side Bends -- 4x10
_*45 Degree Roman Chair (45lb Plate) ??? 4x10*_
Static Holds -- 3 x As many seconds as possible

*DE Bench*

Bench -- 8x3 with 60% of 1RM
JM Press -- 4x10
Pushdown -- 4x10
WG Pull-Downs -- 4x10

Side Raises ??? 4x10
DB Curls -- 4x10

*WEEK 3* 

*ME Squat/Dead*

Deadlift -- 1x3
            -- 1x1

45 Degree Roman Chair -- 4x8-10
WG Chins -- 4x10
Inc. Abs -- 4x10
 

*ME Bench*

_Same as weeks 1&2

* Same goes for DE Bench/Squat_
_*** Squat now goes to 55% of 1RM on DE day.*_

*WEEK 4 + 5* 

*ME Squat/Deadlift* 

Good Morning -- 1x3
                     -- 1x1

SLDL -- 4x4
Seated Rows -- 4x10
Inc. Abs -- 4x12

*ME Bench* 

Floor Press -- 1x3
-- 1x1

JM Press -- 4x6
Pushdown -- 4x10
Side Raises -- 4x10
CG Pulldowns -- 4x8
Reverse Curls -- 3x8

*DE Squats/Deadlift* 

Week 4 -- Squats -- 12x2 @ 57.5% of 1RM
Week 5 -- Squats -- 12x2 @ 60% of 1RM

SLDL -- 4x8-10
BB Shrugs -- 3x10
1 Legged Squats -- 4x10 ( each leg )

*DE Bench* 

Bench -- 8x3 @ 60% of 1RM
Skull Crushes -- 4x10
_*Military Presses ??? 4x8*_
Plate Raises -- 4x10
Hammer Curls -- 3x8

*WEEK 6*

* SAME AS WEEK 3 (Repeat)





*Week 7 + 8*

*ME Squat/Deadlift* 

Box Squats -- 1x3
                 -- 1x1

SLDL -- 4x6-8
B/O Rows -- 4x6-8
Inc. Abs with medicine Ball -- 4x8-10



*ME Bench* 

Board Press or Incline (depends on equipment) -- 1x3
                                                               -- 1x1

CG Bench -- 4x10
Push Down -- 4x10

_*Military Press ??? 4x8*_
Front Raise (DB's) -- 4x10
WG Pulldowns -- 4x8
BB Curls -- 4x8

*DE Squat/Deadlift as well as DE Bench* 

* REPEAT WEEK 1 + 2

*WEEK 9*

* REPEAT WEEK 3


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2012)

Resurrecting an old thread, I know, but I am trying to make sense of this workout and it looks like people just want to keep reinventing the wheel.

I have read many sites about Westside and they all seem to copy each other, but one thing I cannot understand is the cycling of ME Lower body.  I want to keep things simple, so if I want to have Maximum Effort of Bench, its detailed fine.  But if I want Maximum Effort on Deadlifts, when it comes around time (past the DE day) to do another ME lower body, do I do a Squat day?  Why not do another Deadlift day?

Again sorry for the old thread, but I just wanted to show how fucking complicated this program can get and I dont see the point.


----------

